# The interval minor



## Nader75

If we consider the interval minor is :
whole + half. Lik : A BC
Can we consider the interval :
Half + whole a minor interval ?
And if not. what interval is ?


----------



## Hartmut

Nader75 said:


> If we consider the interval minor is :
> whole + half. Lik : A BC
> Can we consider the interval :
> Half + whole a minor interval ?
> And if not. what interval is ?


Half cannot exist without starting on whole.


----------



## Nader75

_that is mean must start with whole then half? 
and what we call the interval between B and D: B C D_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Don't you have 2 intervals there? I would see them as a scale, one dorian/aeolian (1 1/2) and one Phrygian/locrian (1/2 1)


----------



## Hartmut

Nader75 said:


> _that is mean must start with whole then half?
> and what we call the interval between B and D: B C D_


Instead of the word "whole" we can also use the word "Tone". Start with a tone and then you move to the next tone or semitone up or down. In both of your examples it is a minor interval.


----------



## Nate Miller

a minor third is 3 chromatic half steps and the major third is 4 chromatic half steps. However you manage to put it together, a minor third is a minor third is a minor third whether it is from A to C, B to D, E to G or even A# to C#


----------



## Hartmut

Nate Miller said:


> a minor third is 3 chromatic half steps and the major third is 4 chromatic half steps. However you manage to put it together, a minor third is a minor third is a minor third whether it is from A to C, B to D, E to G or even A# to C#


Are you refering to the chromatic or diatonic scale?


----------



## Vasks

Nader75 said:


> _that is mean must start with whole then half? _


No, you'll get to the same final note if you do a half first then a whole. B-C (half) then C-D (whole). That's the same if you start with a whole (B-C#) then a half (C#-D). B-D = a minor thord


----------



## Nate Miller

Hartmut said:


> Are you refering to the chromatic or diatonic scale?


chromatic steps. this is simpler than it seems. In a diatonic scale, there are minor thirds within the scale, but anytime your interval is 3 chromatic steps, that is a minor third. It doesn't matter what note you start on, or any of that. An interval is simply a distance, measured in chromatic steps.


----------



## Nate Miller

I was thinking about what I said "an interval is a distance"

That's "musical math" I guess. What struck me was that music is frequencies in time. Written music is a funny sort of "graph". The frequencies are represented vertically by the notes, and time is marked on the horizontal axis.

My physicist friends tell me that all matter is energy at a particular resonance and so this whole universe is essentially made of frequencies and time. 

I wonder if that is why music is so universal to all peoples? Like the myth about Prometheus, it is as if God left a clue to creation with us in music


----------



## Hartmut

Nate Miller said:


> I was thinking about what I said "an interval is a distance"
> 
> That's "musical math" I guess. What struck me was that music is frequencies in time. Written music is a funny sort of "graph". The frequencies are represented vertically by the notes, and time is marked on the horizontal axis.
> 
> My physicist friends tell me that all matter is energy at a particular resonance and so this whole universe is essentially made of frequencies and time.
> 
> I wonder if that is why music is so universal to all peoples? Like the myth about Prometheus, it is as if God left a clue to creation with us in music





Nate Miller said:


> chromatic steps. this is simpler than it seems. In a diatonic scale, there are minor thirds within the scale, but anytime your interval is 3 chromatic steps, that is a minor third. It doesn't matter what note you start on, or any of that. An interval is simply a distance, measured in chromatic steps.


Well understood. Thanks!


----------



## bagpipers

A major 2nd is a whole tone and a minor second is a half tone,is that your question??


----------

